# My Shop



## devrimcamoglu (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is my shop. This shop sited by me for Robotics 5 years ago. But I make rather steam engines nowadays. 







A view from Mechanical side of shop.






A Detail of German Machines.






Another view from Mechanical Side of shop.






Optimum D180x300 Lathe from Germany.






Quantum Bf 16 Vario Mill from Germany and made by my own apparatus.






Stayer TF84 Saw with gear box.






A view from electronic side of shop. Many devices like scope, function generator, logic analyzer added later on.

Also many equipments that made by me like boring head and ball turning tool added mechanical side. 

Cheers,

Devrim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 24, 2014)

nice shop thanks for sharing
Tin


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 26, 2014)

A really well organised workshop


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, 
I tried to organise fine. Photographs are old actually, guess shop is better nowadays. Sorry for poor photo quality. 

Devrim.


----------



## necchiom (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice! Why two same size lathes?


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Aug 31, 2014)

Two lathes on photographs are same lathe actually. These are different angle of views.


----------



## Hopper (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice. Very nice indeed.


----------



## AussieJimG (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice shop Devrim, thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------

